# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Solar panels with a difference

## Isetech

How cool is this system, one of the most common issues I hear from customers "broken roof tiles" who have had panels installed.

This method would also save me having to fit panels on my awning, just fit the panels straight onto the steel frame  :Smile:  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBym...OvalRenewables

----------


## Isetech

Take note in the video: 

The attention to detail, little things like the holder for the installation documentation.

The type of board the equipment is mounted on.

The location and layout of the isolating devices for each component.

Labels.

I dont like the way the wires are all exposed below the isolators and inverter, I prefer to build my units with a cover for the wiring below the inverter and trunking to hide everything.

----------


## Isetech

As you open this website, the first picture is how my installations will look, everything at the same height, in  a line and neat. 

https://www.sunsynk.org/

----------

